# Tomsk Blind Weekend 2014



## Roman (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am glad to announce Tomsk Blind Weekend 2014 competition, which will take place 28-29th of June in Tomsk, Russia. Our goal is to make a competition with more rounds/attempts in BLD events than in regular competitions, so that competitors have a good chance to improve their official results in such events. Specifically, we are planning to arrange 2 rounds in 4x4 bld and 5x5 bld (6 attempts in each event), 3 rounds in 3x3 blind (9 attempts) and two attempts of Multi on two different days. The participation is free, and I endorse all of you, my foreign friends, who have a desire to spend a weekend here in Russia (I will personally meet everyone in Tomsk airport and take to hostel! ). Contact me on skype (mr_salik) or facebook to discuss it. Welcome!

WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TomskBlindWeekend2014


----------



## Mikel (Apr 15, 2014)

I really wish I could go to this competition. It is just a little bit too far for me and I am already fairly busy this summer. Good luck hosting such an epic competition!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seems like a great comp. All the best in organising


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2014)

Sick! Can't come though, too far away.


----------



## Micael (Apr 16, 2014)

Sounds like best competition ever!


----------

